# Cat Rash or Bite?



## MCATS

Hi All,

I have joined up to this forum hoping for some help.
I recently went away on holiday for 3 weeks leaving my 2 cats to be fed and looked aftered by a friend.

This was the first time since they were kittens that I had left them alone for a long period of time.
Although the cats were seemed fine when I got back, one of my cats (male one) had a rash/bite on back of its left front leg and an identical mark on its belly.

I have no idea what had caused it but wanted to know by showing you guys a pic (ATTACHED) if its serious of not? 

Thanks


----------



## Susan

It's hard to tell from the pictures, but I doubt it's a bite, since it would be a little too coincidental for him to have received two near identical bites, one on his leg and one on his belly. Also, I've never seen anything similar to that. So, in your shoes, I'd have the rash checked out by a vet. Perhaps another member who has seen something similar will be able to give you more guidance. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Jan Rebecca

Yea I'd have it checked by a vet too - maybe the cat was nervous about being away and licked himself too hard or something?


----------



## ezsobre

It looks like it may be excessive scratching.


----------

